

Ask HN: Why hasn't Facebook added RSS? - ckluis

If I were Facebook, I would add an RSS section to the site.<p>People already use Facebook, but adding RSS would give them more information on what sites I value.  Furthermore, it would make it easier for me to share the articles that I value through its site.<p>Although as a user I might be leery of using Facebook for RSS, there would be a lot of benefit for Facebook and the users.<p>Side benefit, with facebook buttons on practically every site - it would be trivial to add a subscribe button and then it would auto-populate the RSS into users accounts.
======
subv3rsion
Exactly because Facebook cannot monetize it, nor could Facebook deliver their
advertisements.

------
Lightning
Because then you'll spend more time in your RSS reader and less time on
Facebook.

